# PayPal vs ClickandBuy



## Craft23 (23. Juni 2010)

Hi,

ich wollte mich für Steam mal bei einem der beiden Dienste anmelden. Die Sonderangebote sind ja manchmal ganz brauchbar. Und da ich keine Kreditkarte habe, bleiben mir nur die zwei Alternativen.
Jetzt überlege ich nur welcher Dienst sicherer ist. Von PayPal hab ich schon schlechtes gehört, über falsche Buchungen und Betrug (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paypal#Kritik). Und Schwierigkeiten sein Geld zurück zu bekommen, weil die in den USA sitzen. Da ist bei ClickandBuy der Vorteil, dass die aus UK sind und ich zu denen auch noch nichts negatives gehört habe.

Hat vielleicht jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen (gute wie schlechte) mit den beiden gemacht und kann mir einen empfehlen?

LG Craft


----------



## th_h_hexley (23. Juni 2010)

Craft23 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich wollte mich für Steam mal bei einem der beiden Dienste anmelden. Die Sonderangebote sind ja manchmal ganz brauchbar. Und da ich keine Kreditkarte habe, bleiben mir nur die zwei Alternativen.
> Jetzt überlege ich nur welcher Dienst sicherer ist. Von PayPal hab ich schon schlechtes gehört, über falsche Buchungen und Betrug (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paypal#Kritik). Und Schwierigkeiten sein Geld zurück zu bekommen, weil die in den USA sitzen. Da ist bei ClickandBuy der Vorteil, dass die aus UK sind und ich zu denen auch noch nichts negatives gehört habe.
> ...



Habe beide Dienste schon benutzt. Beide haben immer funktioniert, ich hatte also nie, mit dem jeweiligen support zu tun. Solange du sie nur bei seriösen Diensten wie Steam benutzt, dürfte es auch keine Probleme mit etwaigen Rückbuchungen geben. Nimm was dir bequemer erscheint.


----------



## Zapped (23. Juni 2010)

th_h_hexley schrieb:


> Craft23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


  
Benutze PayPal haubtsächlich zum Bezahlen für Steam, bis jetzt keine Probleme (hatte auch noch nix mit dem Support zu tun).


----------



## Onlinestate (23. Juni 2010)

Ich benutze PayPal, da es generell verbreiteter ist. Hatte noch nie Probleme mit einer Zahlung, egal ob Steam, Mailorder, eBay oder was auch immer. Bezahle auch immer mit Bankeinzug, allerdings hab ich eingestellt, dass beim Einloggen er mir ne SMS mit einem Sicherheitscode zuschickt, welchen ich eingeben muss.
Man muss nur aufpassen, dass man auf der richtigen Seite ist, wenn man sich einloggt, da PayPal schon ein Angriffsziel von Phishing ist.


----------



## firewalker2k (23. Juni 2010)

Also, ich finde PayPal auch irgendwie bequemer, habe aber bei beiden Konten. PayPal hat z.B. noch den Vorteil, dass insbesondere viele eBay-Händler PayPal als Zahlungsmöglichkeit anbieten. Geht halt schneller als mit ner Überweisung


----------



## chbdiablo (23. Juni 2010)

Bin seit einigen Jahren PayPal Nutzer, und hab bisher ausschließlich positive Erfahrungen damit gemacht. Nutz es auch mit Bankeinzug, für Steam und auch normale Onlineshops wie etwa Alternate oder gameware.


----------



## fiumpf (23. Juni 2010)

Craft23 schrieb:


> Von PayPal hab ich schon schlechtes gehört, über falsche Buchungen und Betrug (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paypal#Kritik). Und Schwierigkeiten sein Geld zurück zu bekommen, weil die in den USA sitzen. Da ist bei ClickandBuy der Vorteil, dass die aus UK sind und ich zu denen auch noch nichts negatives gehört habe.


Ich nutze seit vielen Jahren PayPal und habe nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. In der Zeit hatte ich auch schon drei Reklamationen, welche alle drei zu meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit abgewickelt wurden. PayPal hat sogar eine deutschsprachige Hotline.

Das Beste: Der Zugang zu meinem PayPal-Konto ist besser geschützt als der Zugang zu meinem Onlinebanking. Man kann den Zugang so einstellen, dass man bei jedem Einloggen eine SMS mit einem sechstelligen Code von PayPal bekommt. Nur wenn man diesen Code (plus dem Passwort natürlich) eingibt, kann man sich einloggen. Das Ganze ist natürlich kostenlos.

Mit CnB hatte ich bisher nichts zu tun.


----------



## Mothman (23. Juni 2010)

Der einzige für mich ersichtliche Nachteil an PayPal sind die für Verkäufer doch recht hohen Gebühren/Verkauf.
Für Käufer ist PayPal sehr gut. Nutze es ebenfalls seit Jahren und wurde auch noch nie enttäuscht. Die einzige Gefahr von PayPal in Verbindung mit Steam ist, dass man sich zu viel zu leichtfertig kauft ... weil es ja so schnell und einfach geht.


----------



## Craft23 (23. Juni 2010)

Danke für die vielen schnellen Antworten. Hatte auf mehr ClickandBuy-Erfahrungen gehofft, aber von PayPal bin ich schon fast überrascht.
Insbesondere den Sicherheits-Login mit SMS find ich sehr gut. Werde mich dann wohl die Tage mal bei den Amis anmelden, außer hier versucht noch jemand mich davon abzuhalten.


----------



## Vordack (24. Juni 2010)

Hab ein paar mal CnB benutzt, ohne Probleme.

Bin auch seit ner Weile zufriedener Paypal Kunde und nutze es immer wieder, mehr als CnB. Hatte einmal mit dem Support bei Paypal zu tun und mir wurde schnell und kompetent geholfen.


----------

